# LOST HORSE LYDD/CAMBER SANDS AREA PLEASE HELP!!!!



## swallowsoast (9 January 2010)

MISSING SINCE YESTERDAY AM, DARK BAY THOROUGHBRED, 16H, CLIPPED, STILL HAS TACK ON.  WE THINK HE RAN ONTO LYDD RIFLE RANGE BUT CANNOT FIND HIM.  IF ANYONE IN LOCAL AREA CAN HELP SEARCH OR HAS SEEN HIM PLEASE CALL 07887718451


----------



## squirtlysmum (10 January 2010)

Any news??


----------



## swallowsoast (10 January 2010)

No not yet, we have lots of people out searching but unffortunately not the police or the army which would be really helpful.  They thought they heard him whinny but still a vast area for them to search.  We are hoping the police will come out and help us search but they seem reluctant.


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (10 January 2010)

i was about to say what about the army.  its annoying, because if they were to send a choper up for 2 secs they'd see him with infra red.


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (10 January 2010)

http://www.skywatchcivilairpatrol.org.uk/units.html

These guys might be able to help. They are based inland at Frensham but if they can't get there they might know someone who can.


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (10 January 2010)

how about reporting it to the local paper also, this will shame the police a little bit into helping, have you tried the RSPCA?


----------



## nickslynn (10 January 2010)

I would get in touch with local radio stations as well to report it on air!
Hope he is found safe and well soon.


----------



## HappyHooves (10 January 2010)

What a terrible worry. If there is a stable mate, could you take it along as the missing horse could communicate/smell him and respond?
When one of mine disappeared after a devastating fall, it was picked up by another horse owner. Since I didn't have identification on my tack, it was only by luck that he was reuinited with me so quickly. A call to all local tack shops and vets to notify them about the missing horse would be good, as well as something on the local radio. If there is a riding/livery stables nearby, notify them too. Good luck.


----------



## Abandluc (11 January 2010)

Any news on this horse??


----------



## swallowsoast (11 January 2010)

He has not been found yet.  My husband finally found one sympathetic Major somehow related to the range at  Lydd, they had all their troops sweeping the entire range twice today but to no avail.  We are still searching, we emailed "South East Today", my husband was on Kent radio, we tried the RSPCA who said we needed to contact the police first, we contacted the police who said we need to call the RSPCA.   The support from "civillians" has been fantastic, the support from the so called emergency services not so good.  We understood that with the weather the way it is they would be under pressure but they provided no help at all.  Saying that the coastguard has also been very helpful but also says that the horse hasn't been seen.  It is beginning to look less hopeful, we don't know where he could be so if anyone does hear or see anything please let us know.  Thanks.  PS, for those that asked the question, the rider was unhurt...


----------



## spike123 (11 January 2010)

I can't believe there has been no sign whatsoever of him.I really hoped you would have got him back by now.  The problem with the camp is there are so many ditches and bunkers from what I am told which makes searching very difficult indeed,especially with this snow and ice everywhere. As you know myself and Solabreeze came and helped on Sunday but despite checking the beach and the perimeter fencing carefully and stopping and asking local neighbouring farms there was no signs of a horse anywhere. I am still happy to help in any way I can. Tomorrow I will go and speak to all the horse owners I can get hold of within the area and make them aware of him being missing. If there is anything else I can do please let me know.


----------



## SpruceRI (11 January 2010)

Not trying to be stupid, but can't you follow the hoof prints in the snow?

He has probably been caught by someone and is safely interred in their nice warm stable while they figure out what they should do.

Maybe they're out looking for the rider?


----------



## MochaDun (11 January 2010)

I don't know the area at all and just looked on a map to find out where it was and it may be too far away from where the horse has gone missing but have you thought about contacting the RSPB at Dungeness?  Just wondered if local birdwatchers might be a good gang to have on your side if they go to those areas birdwatching as have binoculars and might spot a horse?  I'm sure they would contact someone if they spotted one loose even if they didn't know one was missing - only a thought.  Just hoping the horse is found soon.


----------



## greenlivery (11 January 2010)

I know its a bit odd, but any sniffer dogs might help, maybe the hunt? get them to smell his tack and see if they pick up his scent anywhere. We have been looking, I'm so sorry he is still missing.


----------



## CorvusCorax (11 January 2010)

Just a note about tracking dogs, they are usually trained to follow humans and are discouraged from following the scent of other animals for that reason. Also the trail may be too old at this stage.

We got a dog team to try and help find our dog when she went missing but as their trainer predicted, they were not interested.

Hope the horse turns up x


----------



## Chestnutmare (12 January 2010)

Oh I really really hope they find this poor chappie quick he must be scarred too bless him, i've been watching this thread and the others for any updates since it was started....all i can do is send come home soon horsey....vibes and pray it works.


----------



## greenlivery (12 January 2010)

Have you got photos for horse watch? If he has been stolen we can all try and find him asap. This facebook group is really useful too;
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=188566869449&amp;ref=ts


----------



## Dovorian (12 January 2010)

Have you contacted Lydd Airport - especially the private pilots?  Weather has been awful so thay may not have been able to get up, but worth a try I should think.
Also what about contacting the Power Station - many people work there and some have good views from the gantrys.


----------



## HappyHooves (12 January 2010)

Have been in touch with the owner already and contacted Lydd flying club on her behalf. No sightings of the horse yet. 
PLEASE NOTE.. this thread is on Lounge AND  also Stolen forums so check each one out for info!


----------



## Tinseltoes (12 January 2010)

Wonder if someone has taken it and left the area?


----------



## HappyHooves (12 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Wonder if someone has taken it and left the area? 

[/ QUOTE ]
Then the next line of action must be NED to check no other passport will be  issued and also notify if microchipped.
Other websites for lost horses? Horsewatch.......


----------



## cariadssogreat (13 January 2010)

Any news?


----------



## Dovorian (13 January 2010)

This is a real mystery - poor horse, goodness knows what has hapened - there are a few dykes in the area and some are frozen and have been snow covered!  What amazes me is that I have heard nothing on local radio, surely this is important enough for them to talk about?


----------



## spike123 (13 January 2010)

Other than the brief mention on Meridian news last night I have heard nothing publicity wise at all.Would it be okay for me to get in touch with Romneymarsh FM and ask them to publicise this.I can give them your contact phone number so that you can tell them all the details,but it is a popular local radio station and will reach the locals which is important.


----------



## greenlivery (13 January 2010)

If they submit a photo and some more details to the local horse watch it will be sent to everyone on the mailing list.


----------



## netposse (14 January 2010)

We would be glad to list your horse on the Stolen Horse International, aka NetPosse.com website. Yes, we are primarily a US nonprofit but we do have a large viewership in the UK. It would not be unheard of for someone to see your horse on the site. You will have a webpage dedicated to your horse with information and pictures. A link give to people who want to help will be easily assessable.

We also send out alerts with a flyer so the flyer can be printed and posted from anywhere in the world. There is usually a $25 fee for our services but we are currently waiving that fee for UK horses since we do not have the vast amount of experience of working with agencies and groups outside of the US. 

You will need to go to FILE REPORTS, click on MISSING HORSE and fill in the form. We will know to waived the fee because of the location. After you file the report you will need to send us pictures in high resolution. Send as many as you want. I write articles for magazines and need the high res pictures for print. If you don't have high res, don't worry. We can use anything for the webpage. 

I am hoping by the time you get this note that you horse is home safe. If not, we are here to help.

Check our references by Googling, Stolen Horse International, netpose or my name. If you need UK references we can provide those contacts upon request.

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## ISHmad (14 January 2010)

It doesn't bode well if this horse is still out there in these conditions.  Would love nothing more than to log on and see he has been found and is safe and well.


----------



## benson21 (14 January 2010)

I have the local newspaper here and there is no mention in it about a missing horse. Not heard anything on radio or TV, but then i might have missed it. Maybe you need to be getting this advertised more, in tack shops etc etc, local news, you know the type of stuff.  Otherwise it will be put on the back burner and all will be lost. x


----------



## philamena (14 January 2010)

Someone should definitely contact the local radio stations and papers - they're short on stories at the mo because all the snow took up so much of their staff's time that planning and newsgathering will have been left to dwindle a bit.  They're usually overworked and under-resourced so sometimes need someone to be proactive and give them a kick to pick up on the story. Just pick up the phone and ask to talk to someone on the newsdesk - people ring us all the time about distinctly less important things. If it was in my area I'd run it, and not just because I'm always trying to get us doing horsey stories for my own self-interest, but because it has a 'community, pull together and help here' feel about it which usually appeals to local stations, and because (to be cold and journo about it for a mo) it's different from the usual lost animals calls they get, and people who hear it will definitely talk about it afterwards... 

It depends how rural-focussed your station is though, quite a few are run by townies who don't really get it and think horses are the same as cows... but don't be put off, the worst that can happen is they don't run it, at least you tried!


----------



## jayne123 (14 January 2010)

Lydd rangers is not the best place 4 anyone or anything to be on so i been told, because of all the ponds/ bunkers on it,
 Especially as the poor horse in question would not of been able to see the ponds and bunkers due to the weather,as the snow would of covered the frozen ponds,
Fingers crossed he is o k and safe,
 But if anybody has found him and taken him in maybe in good well, or 4 any other reasons, please call the owners or police, to stop the owners worrying, as sadly he has got lost in a dangerous place at the wrong time of year, i Have horses and i had one stolen 2 years ago, that was bad enough,
 But this case is bad, with the worrying and not knowing, especially because where he got lost and weather, is he o k is he still out there. or has someone now taken him,
 I really feel for the horse as something horrible may of happened out there, and i also feel 4 his owners to,  please help them,


----------



## swallowsoast (15 January 2010)

Would be more than happy for you to contact Romney Radio.  My husband has been on Kent Radio twice, and Meridian did a short appeal, bbc as yet have not been interested.  We have have contacted a few local publications but yet no response.

People are still out looking, to be honest we feel a bit bemused by the whole situation and how to handle it.  We have appreciated the advice of members of the forum and locals.  we are a bit at a loss,


----------



## jayne123 (15 January 2010)

i bet this has been one nightmare for you, i week on and no news, did the army check out on the range's in the end?


----------



## swallowsoast (15 January 2010)

The Racing Post has run a story today re: Zimbabwe being missing, although I must say the last statement by thee MOD is a lie...link is below

http://www.racingpost.com/news/horse-rac.../671736/latest/

The Daily Mail have been on the phone wanting to run a story as have the Horse and Hound, hopefully if he has been spotted or if someone has him then this publicity will help, otherwise I don't know what.  The Army did check the ranges twice on Monday morning.


----------



## spike123 (15 January 2010)

I have left a message with Romney Marsh FM along with your contact details.Fingers crossed that they get in touch with you soon.


----------



## philamena (15 January 2010)

I've sent it to a friend at BBC Radio Kent and the BBC Kent website. I have no idea whether they'll pick up on it, especially if they've already shown a lack of interest... but we can but try, eh.


----------



## netposse (15 January 2010)

We have the same problem in the US with "lack of interest" in missing horses with the news media. Over the years through trial and error we have learned how to write press releases that get their attention most of the time.  Recently we had a horse recovered in less than 48 hours after we started working on their case because the largest news station and newspaper picked up the story from our press release and worked with us on the story. Here is the link.
http://www.wcnc.com/news/Attempted-horse-theft-reported-hours-after-similar-crime-81090532.html

Is there any organization that does this for victims in the UK. We would be glad to offer this service to anyone who is listed on our site. It is part of what we do. Listing for UK victims is free since we are not accustomed to working in the UK. 

We also send out info in our newsletters. The link below will take you to one that just went out. http://tiny.cc/UKpreviewNetPossenews 

If anyone needs help we are here for that reason. I have been there and done that as a victim of theft. I know what it feels like.


----------



## netposse (15 January 2010)

We see that happen a lot here. Sometimes someone does have the horse but the dots are not connected back to the owner for a variety of reasons resulting in the horse missing longer because of a breakdown in communications. Hopefully an opportunist does not have the horse.


----------



## netposse (15 January 2010)

A FRANTIC trainer is appealing for help to find a racehorse who has been missing for a week http://tiny.cc/UKmissinghorse 

I put this on my twitter page. We have many UK followers so I hope it helps.


----------



## spike123 (15 January 2010)

I have also contacted Romney Marsh times and Kent Messenger with this story and again left your details with them.I really hope that he is found safe,but have to agree as time goes on there is the possibility he may have been taken from the area or even worse have fallen in one of the numerous ditches injured or dead. Fingers crossed that the press now show a bit of interest in this story and he turns up safe and well soon.


----------



## swallowsoast (15 January 2010)

Thanks, the Romney Marsh FM have been in touch, so have the Guardian now, one kind soul has offered to foot the bill for a helicopter to go over the area so my husband is going up tomorrow.


----------



## spike123 (15 January 2010)

Thats great news.Fingers crossed the helicopter brings good results.


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (15 January 2010)

OMG!! A helicopter sounds like the ideal thing from the start, just a shame it has taken over a week! Do the MOD not own choppers?? 

And do they also become liable for damages caused to an asset due to not allowing you on the premises to retrieve it?


----------



## ester (16 January 2010)

AFAIK if the firebrigade rescue a horse from a ditch over here the owners are expected to pay, I therefore assume that the same would apply for MOD helicopters to find a horse.


----------



## dunthing (16 January 2010)

You don't get charged by the fire brigade if there was no possibility of you getting the horse out of a ditch. If you call them and they assume they are not needed or that you could have released the horse yourself, then they will charge for their time.


----------



## Ranyhyn (16 January 2010)

Firstly I am sorry about the loss of this horse.

Secondly can I stand up for the MOD here and say of course they are not going to let you just walk in there to run around after what they will see to be just an animal.  Its the MOD land not an ASDA car park, the nature of what they do would tell me they aren't going to just open up and let you wander around.

Also, doesn't it cost something like £3000+ to launch a helicopter?  I'm sure the MOD would be reluctant to do that, they like everywhere else have a budget to stick to.

Lastly, however sad you feel YOU might want to potentially blow yourself up looking for a horse on MOD land, but they probably don't want that on their cases - I know I wouldn't.

I hope you find out what has happened to your horse, but I wouldn't be pointing the finger of blame here - its just a series of accidents with an unfortunate ending.


----------



## JS65 (16 January 2010)

Has the horse been found?


----------



## HappyHooves (16 January 2010)

***Also, doesn't it cost something like £3000+ to launch a helicopter? I'm sure the MOD would be reluctant to do that, they like everywhere else have a budget to stick to.***

Yes, of course they do, but having lived near Aldershot and been bothered every night with low flying choppers I did once complain, as my horse were spooked and injured. I was left with the feeling that I was a bl**dy nuisance since' didn't I know that our soldiers needed practice at night flying etc?' Of course I did and do, all the more so now that there are so many military personnel in Afghanistan. But, lets face it, the MOD have a lot of ground to make up with the riding community after the awful riding accidents that have followed some daytime lowflying incidents. It wouldn't have harmed thier cause in the least to ask one of the many choppers out on night time low flying practice to go over the site- they have all the right equipement for night vision too. It would have been excellent practice for the crew as well. An opportunity lost I think.


----------



## jendie (16 January 2010)

A few years ago we lost one of our dogs on the fens. The local fire brigade used their night vision equipment to scan the area. They were great but it did cost us £160 per hour.


----------



## misterjinglejay (17 January 2010)

Any news?


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (17 January 2010)

Yeah did the helicopter find anything/??


----------



## KarynK (17 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]

Also, doesn't it cost something like £3000+ to launch a helicopter?  I'm sure the MOD would be reluctant to do that, they like everywhere else have a budget to stick to.

[/ QUOTE ]

It might well cost that but if your name starts with HRH you can apparently fly to the Isle of Wight and see your friends!  They have aircraft flying all the time on "training" missions.  The millitary waste money left right and centre!  As mentioned above they could have turned this into a life like training excercise seeking the horse this time!


----------



## Mike007 (18 January 2010)

If the range is dangerous ,yet a horse can get in so easily, the MOD has failed in its duty of care . They pay.


----------



## philamena (18 January 2010)

Plus they fairly frequently offer to do flights for the media for nothing, using them as training exercises (and good PR)...


----------



## swallowsoast (18 January 2010)

No, the helicopter didn't find anything, neither did the guys from Skywatch who also offered their services to us for no fee.  We can only assume that someone picked him up....?


----------



## Gizmoawk (20 January 2010)

Having been involved in the  search and seeing the silly comments written by individuals about fencing off the coastline and Osama: A, do you know where Afghanistan is and ever been there, Don't bring our brave heroes into this? B, English nature wont stop access to the public onto the foreshore, have you ever been to Camber? so stop all these silly comments and if you care that much lets see you do some searching, All has been done from when the MOD knew about the missing Horse.


----------



## Dovorian (20 January 2010)

Have I missed something?  I was totally unaware of a link with the Afghan War!

Edit to add that I have been to Camber, many times both with and without horses.


----------



## brighteyes (20 January 2010)

Thankyou for enlightening us as to what has been done since the MOD knew the horse was loose on their range.  

As motorways are suitably fenced by the Highways Dept along their entire roadside length, I don't consider the fence-off suggestion that stupid TBH. 

I don't think Osama remarks have any place on this thread, so I agree with you on that score.

And who the hell are you to be taking the moral high ground on here anyway? Bit of a catch 22, the offer to come and look, isn't it


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (20 January 2010)

Im totally confused!! HAs Osama found this horse??
Dont see a link with this thread at all, been lots of comments on developments and ideas!!


----------



## charliefox (21 January 2010)

I have hearsd from a local woman that the night that this horse went missing a horse was seen being ridden through camber in the dark . It was described as a big dark coloured horse. The person who told me this is not a gossip mongerer or imo likely to be making it up. Seems odd !!


----------



## brighteyes (21 January 2010)

I think it's the only hope left really, that someone found him and he's being cared for - if not entirely legally.


----------



## lhotse (22 January 2010)

Something doesn't ring true with this story.


----------



## spike123 (22 January 2010)

surely if the horse was seen being ridden through camber in the dark then it would have been seen coming off of the ranges as there is a camera at the Camber end. I suggest that you ask the person who supposedly saw this to contact Phil and tell him what they saw.Perhaps it may be worth getting the cameras checked to see if the horse did come back off and who with.


----------

